# Induced lactation



## Kyra3108 (Sep 11, 2012)

Our surrogate is now 12 weeks pregnant and I am keen on breast feeding through induced lactation.
I am not sure if I should contact my GP or private midwife or a lactation consultant. I have some medical conditions, so would need a specialist in this area. 
Any advice on this would be much appreciated xx


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

I followed the regular protocol on here

http://www.asklenore.info/breastfeeding/induced_lactation/protocols4print.shtml

My gp prescribed me the meds and signed me off work 6 weeks before baby was due to breast pump every 2 hours.

I'm still managing to exclusively breadtfeed and my baby is 14 weeks.

Just ask if you need any info x


----------

